# Nicotine importers more than 36mg



## Morph699 (1/11/16)

Hey guys and Gals,

I've been searching here and whilst I found a couple posts about importing Nic I haven't found anything more recent than 2+ years ago So I wanted to know if anyone has any idea's how one would go about importing or locating Nicotine stronger than 36mg.

Looking forward to your responses.


----------



## zadiac (1/11/16)

Not likely mate.


----------

